# How to tell if baby is cold



## colsy

OK, here's one of those possibly stupid questions ... how can I tell whether LO is cold? His body feels warm to the touch, but his hands are freezing. The bit of leg just above his bootees also feels a bit chilly. However, these bits of me are always cold, so not sure that that means anything.

Anyway, was just wondering about this as I am blooming freezing today and I was thinking maybe the temperature is why LO is grizzle-tastic today. What do you reckon?


----------



## special_kala

As long as the back of his neck is warm his overall body temperature should be ok


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Usually Molly wont settle if she's cold. Cold hands and feet are normal and don't necessarily mean that baby is cold. Try letting LO sleep on you for a while under a blanket before trying to settle them.


----------



## aimee-lou

Earl goes a bit pale when he's cold and will be a little bit 'stiff' with his movements. As someone said If you check the back of their neck, or a little way in on their arms and legs. I will admit that I tend to go off me, but I'm very cold as a person. Earl seems to take after hubby and seems to radiate heat lol. He also hates being too hot more than being too cold. If I'm not sure I'll pop a blanket over him and if he gets hot he'll kick it off himself.


----------



## cleckner04

I go by her ears. If her ears are cold than she is cold. I read it somewhere but now have no clue where. :haha: So now I'm always touching her ears. :rofl:


----------



## Marleysgirl

Andrew managed to have one hot ear & one cold today :rofl:


----------



## Fluxuspoem

When Christina was born the clinic pediatrician told me that their hands and feet may be cold but that doesnt mean they feel cold. If the back of their necks is a good warm temperature then they are ok.


----------



## Vickie

we always went by the back of the neck to :)


----------



## cleckner04

Marleysgirl said:


> Andrew managed to have one hot ear & one cold today :rofl:

:rofl: That'd be tricky to figure out than. :winkwink:


----------



## nikkip19

i go by the back of the neck as well! and cleckner04 emma is the cutest thing i've ever seen.. those pics in your siggie are adorable


----------



## lfernie

I usually go by the back of the neck as well but I don't find LO settles when he's cold either so that's usually my main indication x


----------



## rosyfeathers

My HV told me to always feel their chest & back -
thats what ive always gone by...:flower:


----------



## charliesmom

I used to check her chest, but now being winter and all, it's hard to stick your hands down 4 layers of clothes without waking her up. So I feel her hands, if they're pretty icy, I add another blankie. If they are really warm, I'm probably suffocating her. I fuss about her temp for at least 15 mins before I fall asleep every night, checking her hands and deciding how many blankies to put on... the life of a mom.


----------



## TennisGal

HV told me chest, but doc said back of neck...as sometimes, as CM says, it's hard to feel their chest when they are asleep!

Gro-bags have been great for us, as DD kicks off every single blanket put on her. Fair enough if she likes to do that in normal weather, but I had a chat with her and told her it's really not a great idea in minus temps! :lol:


----------



## rosyfeathers

charliesmom said:


> I used to check her chest, but now being winter and all, it's hard to stick your hands down 4 layers of clothes without waking her up. So I feel her hands, if they're pretty icy, I add another blankie. If they are really warm, I'm probably suffocating her. I fuss about her temp for at least 15 mins before I fall asleep every night, checking her hands and deciding how many blankies to put on... the life of a mom.

yea, i agree, when i started checking on Faith when she was a few wks old, she wud wake up, but after a while she got used to it, & i think she got so used to it that i cud even add another layer of clothing( as i never used blankies) if her chest felt cool, & shed just stir & go back to sleep...
With Christina at the moment she also wakes up briefly, but never kicks up a fuss, just turns her head and puts her thumb in her mouth & goes back to sleep:baby: - you are so right - the life of a mom!! every nite i also spend a good 1/2 hr trying to decide if i need to add another layer on or not!!..:-k


----------



## Mumiof2

I always check the back of the neck x


----------

